# Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD?



## 98romi (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Habe aktuell geplant, mal ne anständige Maus für meinen PC zu kaufen, kann mich aber nicht zwischen den beiden Modellen im Titel entscheiden, was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass ich mich mit Mäusen auch nicht besonders gut auskenne.
Spielen tue ich eigentlich alles querbeet, PvZ Garden Warfare, Need for Speed, Minecraft, Skyrim,... 

Was ich vielleicht noch anmerken sollte, ist, dass ich aufgrund meiner geringen Körpergröße von 1,60m nicht gerade die größten Hände habe, worauf ich natürlich beim Kauf einer Maus achten muss.

Desweiteren kann ich nicht zu nem Media Markt fahren und die Mäuse mal ausprobieren, falls man die mal anfassen kann, da ich auf dem Land wohne, 50km vom nächsten Media Markt weg, und ein Auto habe ich auch noch nicht, da ich das 18te Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet habe 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Berky (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

50km sind auch nicht die Welt, wirklich niemand den du anheuern könntest? Ich hatte beide Mäuse hier, vom Gesammteindruck her fand ich die XTD besser, keine nennenswerte Negativpunkte. Was mir beim G502 schnell Negativ auffiel, war das die Seitenteile die Wärme schlecht absorbieren und es unangenehm warm unter den Finger wurde, beim G402 das gleiche Problem. Das Bedienen vom Mausrad macht qualitativ auch kein guten Eindruck. Ich verstehe nicht warum Logitech das Konzept vom diesem 4 Wege inkl Ausrasterungsfunktion nicht schon längst verworfen oder verbessert hat.
 Wie hällts du die Maus? Grip


----------



## XGamer98 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Wenn du kleine Hände hast (so wie ich) kann ich dir die Roccat Kone Pure (auch mit optischem Sensor erhältlich aber #Glaubenskrieg) empfehlen. Ist etwas billiger als die XTD und auch insgesamt etwas kleiner (bin im übrigen 1,78m falls du vergleich haben willst) 
Hat nicht ganz so viel Bling bling sondern nur das Roccat-Logo hinten und bei bedarf auch mit farbigen Seitenteilen erhältlich. Die XTD hat noch nen Gewichts-kit mit dabei aber ansonsten steht die Pure ihr in nix nach.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Ok, schonmal danke für die Antworten 
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ja auch für die Roccat Kone XTD, das einzige Problem wäre da nur die Größe.
Sollte ich dann die optische Variante kaufen oder die Laservariante??

Dann noch ein anderes Thema, habe aktuell nur ein 5 Euro Billig Mauspad (kann jetzt nicht genau, sollte ich da für die Roccat oder die Logitech lieber ein besseres Mauspad kaufen??

Aktuell habe ich dieses hier:
Hama Foto-Mauspad transparent: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## NatokWa (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Meine Kone-XTD arbeitet auf nem nackten Holztisch ohne probleme ... das eizige was die NICHT vertragen ist (Klar)-Glas , habe allerdings keinen gefärbten Glastisch um das genauer zu prüfen .

BTW : XTD steht für XTreme Durable , und die IST verdammt haltbar und stark gebaut .

Welchen SENSOR du wählst bleibt dir überlassen , das ist auch so ein Thema für Glaubenskriege .....


----------



## TigerFuchs (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Die Logitech G502 ist meiner Meinung nach um längen besser als die Kone XTD...Habe beide ausprpobiert. Brauchte danach keine 30 Sekunden zu überlegen.


----------



## DARPA (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Man muss es selbst testen. Ganz wichtig!


Ich hatte parallel zum Testen die Kone XTD, Kone Pure Optical, G502.

Die G502 liegt perfekt in der Hand, aber das Mausrad war für mich ein absolutes KO Kriterium (viel zu laut und unangenehm zu bedienen).
Die beiden Kone haben eine angenehme Oberfläche, Tasten und Mausrad sind direkt. Im Endeffekt war es eine Entscheidung der Größe. Die XTD ist besser für Palm bzw. große Hände, die Pure besser für Fingertip bzw. kleine Hände.

Hab die Pure behalten und bin immernoch zufrieden.


----------



## Khazar (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Bis auf das gewöhnungsbedürftige Mausrad(was aber wie gesagt mit Gewöhnung definitiv gut funktioniert, wenn man allerdings mit der "Lautstärke" des eingerasten Mausrads nicht auskommt, sollte man von dieser Maus absehen) kann ich die Logitech G502 nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Liegt gut in der/meiner Hand, hat einen super Sensor(im 1000-4000 DPI Sektor ist diese Maus einfach perfekt genau und smooth) und die Leichtigkeit der konfiguration(z.B. ein Skript für BF4 das beim Anlegen des Visiers die DPI reduziert, habe ich innerhalb einer Minute hinbekommen) ist auch ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

@DARPA:
Sorry, dass ich fragen muss, aber was meinst du mit "Palm" und mit "Fingertip"??
Kenne mich mit Mäusen nicht recht gut aus, deswegen sind mir beide Begriffe unbekannt 

@Khazar:
Kann man dieses Skript nur für die Logitech G502 schreiben oder geht das auch für die Roccat??

@alle:
Bin gerade beim Saturn, die haben beide Mäuse da, also besser in der Hand liegen tut eindeutig die Logitech G502. Das Mausrad stört mich nicht wirklich 

Die Logitech hat auf der linken Seite einen Knopf (ich meine nicht den G4 und den G5, sondern den Knopf ganz vorne), kann man beim Draufbleiben auf dem Knopf die DPI runterfahren, oder ist der Knopf für was anderes??
Bei der Roccat sehe ich bei der gleichen Stelle nicht so einen Knopf.

Und was den Treiber anbelangt:
Welche der beiden Mäuse hat denn den besseren Treiber und bei welcher Maus lassen sich mehr Dinge einstellen??
Bei der Roccat kann man ja meines Wissens auch die Farbe ändern, kann man das bei der Logitech auch??


----------



## TigerFuchs (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Palmgrip bedeutet, dass die Maus mit der ganzen Hand geführt wird. Fingergrip bedeutet du bewegst die Maus mit den Fingern. Einfach mal bei Youtube eingeben, da gibt es ein paar ganu gute Erklärungsvideos.

Der Knopf den Du meinst ist ein sogenannter Sniperknopf. Manche Leute die Shooter spielen senken damit die DPI wenn Sie durch eine Optik zum Snipern schauen, dann lässt dich es leichter zielen. Da Du alle Tasten frei programmieren kannst, habe ich zum Beispiel die Taste komplett ausgeschaltet.

Zur Software: Meiner Meinung tun sich beide Softwarepakete nichts. Beide bieten jede Menge quatsch den man nicht braucht LOL. Die wichtigsten Funktionen bieten beide.


----------



## Berky (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Hallooo?


sananelan schrieb:


> Wie hällts du die Maus? Grip


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Laut dieser Grafik verwende ich den Palm Grip, auch bei der Logitech G502.

Sollte ich für die Maus noch ein Mauspad dazu kaufen??

Aktuell verwende ich dieses:
Hama Foto-Mauspad transparent: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Sollte ich vielleicht ein anderes Mauspad kaufen oder reicht das von Hama??

Falls ein neues Mauspas nötig ist:
Logitech G240 Cloth Gaming Mauspad:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
oder
Logitech G440 Hard Gaming Mauspad:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Khazar (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*



98romi schrieb:


> Aktuell verwende ich dieses:
> Hama Foto-Mauspad transparent: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Sollte ich vielleicht ein anderes Mauspad kaufen oder reicht das von Hama??



Das Ding sieht ja aus, wie aus den 90ern entflohen. xD



98romi schrieb:


> Falls ein neues Mauspas nötig ist:
> Logitech G240 Cloth Gaming Mauspad:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> oder
> Logitech G440 Hard Gaming Mauspad:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Musst du selbst entscheiden, ich benutze seit einigen Jahren ein Razer Vespula und das ist ein Hardpad mit optionaler Silikonauflage.

Hardpads haben halt den Vorteil, das du sie nicht eindrücken kannst und somit der Mausfluss nicht gestört werden kann.(bei Palm-Grip und schwereren Maus wahrscheinlich eher ein Kriterium)
Softpads sind Flexibler und können nicht brechen.


----------



## TigerFuchs (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Ich kann dir folgendes empfehlen SteelSeries 9HD


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Ist das Hama, was ich aktuell habe ein Hardpad oder ein Softpad?

Edit:
Mir persönlich wärs ja am liebsten wenn ich keine neues Mauspad kaufen müsste. Würde es auch mit dem Hama-Mauspad gehen oder muss ich unbedingt ein neues Mauspad kaufen??


----------



## Khazar (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*



98romi schrieb:


> Ist das Hama, was ich aktuell habe ein Hardpad oder ein Softpad?



Macht es knack, wenn du es um 90 Grad verbiegst? 



98romi schrieb:


> Edit:
> Mir persönlich wärs ja am liebsten wenn ich keine neues Mauspad kaufen  müsste. Würde es auch mit dem Hama-Mauspad gehen oder muss ich unbedingt  ein neues Mauspad kaufen??




Das klappt auch mit dem altem Mauspad keine Sorge.^^ Sobald dann mal wieder ein paar Kröten übrig hast, kannst dich auf ein ordentliches Mauspad stürzen.


----------



## 98romi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Knack machts nicht, etwas verbiegen kann mans schon (schließlich kann man ja auch ein Foto reinlegen), ob mans auch aufrollen kann, habe ich noch nicht probiert xD

Edit:
Gibts eigentlich einen nennenswerten Nachteil, den die Logitech G502 gegenüber der Roccat Kone XTD hat??


----------



## Khazar (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*



98romi schrieb:


> Edit:
> Gibts eigentlich einen nennenswerten Nachteil, den die Logitech G502 gegenüber der Roccat Kone XTD hat??



Mausrad und selbst das ist Geschmackssache(denn funktionieren tut es ja ohne Probleme). Es soll auch einige Leute geben, die Probleme mit der Logitech Software haben, keine Ahnung wie es da mit der Roccat Software aussieht.


----------



## sycron17 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Hatte auch beide und finde die G502 viel besser..

Und der mausrad ist einfach klasse..bei web und sonstiges kanst es auscklicken und viel bequemer und respektiv schneller scrollen..bei shooter lässt du es eingeklickt


----------



## PiDabbelju (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Das hier ist auch schon sehr gut: Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mauspad schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## 98romi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Okay, da ja die Logitech G502 Proteus Core und die Roccat Kone XTD offensichtlich circa gleich gut sind, soll ich dann einfach entscheiden, welche besser in der Hand liegt, oder?


----------



## Berky (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Nicht nur das, auch wie gut die Zusatztasten zu erreichen sind und Druckpunkte aller Tasten, Gewicht und Oberfäche, zB eine Glanz (Glossy) Oberfäche hat bei einer Maus nichts zu suchen, bei den oben genannten trifft das sowieso nicht zu, es ist eine Kombinationen von allem, wie gut die Maus einem passt. Wäre auch nett wenn man die Software auch vorher unter die Lupe nehmen könnte, dumm nur man die entsprechende Maus dafür benötigt, darum ist dieser Punkt ein Überraschungs Ei. Ich selber lege aber nicht viel Wert auf Software, solange sie ihren Zweck erfüllt bin ich zufrieden. Das wichtigste ist die Maus.


----------



## wooty1337 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Was die SW angeht kann ich zur G502 nur sagen: Wie von Logitech gewohnt recht übersichtlich und funtionell gehalten.

Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass die Roccat Kone Pure Optical heute ab 18:00 Uhr bei Amazon im Angebot ist. Ich rechne mal mit 50 oder 60€

Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core Performance Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## 98romi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Kann ich dann beispielsweise die Push-to-Talk-Taste von Teamspeak auf eine Zusatztaste von der Maus legen oder kann man mit den Zusatztasten nur die DPI verändern??


----------



## TigerFuchs (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Da kannst Du einstellen was Du willst. Alle Tasten sind frei programmierbar.


----------



## 98romi (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Kann ich dann eigentlich auch einstellen, dass eine bestimmte Mauspaste ein Programm startet, beispielsweise ein Skript zum Runterfahren des PCs??


----------



## TigerFuchs (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Das sollte auch gehen.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Ich hatte letzten Sommer, als ich mir die G502 holte auch u.a. die Kone XTD probegegriffelt im MM. Vom Design her gefiel mir die XTD besser, mir war sie aber zu gross.
Liegt wohl aber auch daran, dass ich jahrelang das typische Logitech-Gehäuse (510, 518, G500) gewohnt bin.
Für mich entscheidend war aber das ausrastbare Mausrad, dass nur noch zum Ego-Shooter zocken eingerastet wird. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen dieses Feature!
Leider ist die Rasterung imho sehr straff in Kombination mit einem recht rutschigen Mausrad! Der einzig grössere Kritikpunkt. 

Man sollte die neueste Logitech Gaming Software verwenden. Ich hatte beim Umstieg von der G500 noch 'ne ältere Version drauf. Da fehlen ein paar Funktionen, u.a. für die Beleuchtung.
Ausserdem wird mit der aktuellen Version ein Firmware-Update der G502 durchgeführt! War zumindest bei mir so. Kann sein, dass die aktuell verkauften Mäuse schon auf dem neuesten Stand sind.


----------



## Aerohead (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Ich hab damals unter anderem die beiden Mäuse ausprobiert und mich dann für die XTD (optisch) entschieden.
Bis heute nicht eine Sekunde bereut, da mit die Maus vom Gewicht (ist modifizierbar), den Druckpunkten und der Verarbeitung absolut liegt. Mit den zahlreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und Presets kannst Du sie Dir zudem genau so einrichten, wie Du sie brauchst. Wie TigerFuchs schon sagte, alle Tasten sind frei programmierbar.

LG,
Aero


----------



## Emiterr123 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Logitech G502 Proteus Core oder Roccat Kone XTD???*

Die Proteus Core ist mir zu schmal. Den Sensor und die Tasten finde ich aber klasse. Roccat Kone XTD schön groß und präzise (nicht so präzise wie die G502) und saubere Druckpunkte der Tasten.


----------

